# Visit from Sherrif's dept from Dept. family services!!!



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

So someone knocked at the door this morning, I saw it was a man and opened the door, closed it behind me and went onto the deck. There was another man on the sidewalk. The one on the deck said they were looking for Sara. I said that was me. He said they had come out because the Department of family services(or something like that) has supposidly been out to our place and said that it smelled like there were a lot of cats.







: I told him that we had one cat and he's an indoor cat who never goes outside and that I hadn't seen strays running around either(we're out in the country by the way). So he said something about well they have to check things out and make sure things are ok, there's no Meth labs and such. Not sure if Meth labs smell like cats or what.

So then he asks if we have kids, and I said yes, he asked how many, I said 3. He then asked if they were all ok and healthy and everything, and again I said yes. So he said ok that they were just following up on the report/call ??? not sure from family services. He made some comment that he thought that family services had actually been here and talked to me. I told him that no, they've never been to our house at least not where they've come and talked to us so that we would have known they were here.

SO what's up with this??







: Why would dept family services have come out to our house and walked around our property? Would someone have made a call to them and they came out and then called the sheriff's dept? Does the fact that I'm on Medical Assistance mean they have permission to come check up on us? I'm just really confused why they would have been out here in the first place.

Anyone been through this? Did anything come of it? Did they follow up or come back again? Thanks, Sara


----------



## embers (Mar 24, 2006)

It strikes me that MAYBE they just had the wrong place...? You know, some communication got mixed up somewhere and they ended up visiting the wrong residence.

Scary and invasive either way, and my hugs go out to you!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Meth labs can smell like cats. Some dealers who make it use ammonia. We had a neighbor once who we're sure smoked the stuff, and you could smell a very pungent ammonia/chemical smell.

Is there anyone around you or anyone you know that would have called Family Services? I wouldn't worry too much. As long as your kids are healthy, your house is clean- and by that I mean no piles of garbage, moldy clothing, or dishes that havent been done in a month-and you truly have one cat, they aren't going to do anything else. I do not know if being on medical assistance warrants a visit from the Sheriff. I'd like to hope not, but the government sucks that way.


----------



## Rhiannon Feimorgan (Aug 26, 2005)

That does sound strange! Is is possible that they had your adress confused with one of your neighbors? Is there a stinkly meth house with a lot of cats near you? If i were you I would call family services and ask them what the h*** is going on. I might call my lawer as well.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm not sure if they could have had the wrong house. I mean they did know my name. I don't know of anyone's yard around here smelling like cat pee. I mentioned to the officer that we had a bunch of chickens...not sure if that could be the smell.

My DH did call family services and left a message since they were already closed...we'll see if they return the call. He said that they have no right going around our yard peeking in windows sniffing, etc. that all they can do is walk up the sidewalk, knock and leave...(not that he's a laywer...not sure where he got that from or if it's just his opinion).

We only "know" one neighbor, and we haven't talked to her or had her over for months so I don't think it would be anyone we know. We dont' ever have anyone out because everyone thinks we live too far away.









Of course it just had to be that the yard was a mess with toys and there was some dishes on the porch because I had stuck them in the oven to get them out of my way one day, later preheated the oven, forgetting they were in there and some of the junk melted, and we just put it out on the porch to air out and of course were lazy and had left them out there. I tried to clean up the porch tonight.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

So just out of curiosity if they every come back or if the family services people came out, do I have to let them in my house? I thought I've heard from people that unless they have a warrant not to let them in your house because then they can dish more crap up. ??? The officers never asked to come in or if they could actually see my kids to make sure they were indeed healthy, and I sure didn't offer!!


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
So just out of curiosity if they every come back or if the family services people came out, do I have to let them in my house? I thought I've heard from people that unless they have a warrant not to let them in your house because then they can dish more crap up. ??? The officers never asked to come in or if they could actually see my kids to make sure they were indeed healthy, and I sure didn't offer!!









From what I understand, you don't have to let them in your house without a warrant.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Do you cloth diaper? Maybe that has created an ammonia smell in your house and someone noticed. (I can't seem to get rid of it in our house.)

Other than that, I'd guess they just got the wrong house.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

You do not have to agree to anything without a warrant. Do a search here for CPS and your rights.

-Angela


----------



## chinaKat (Aug 6, 2005)

Sadly, meth is becoming a HUGE problem in rural areas. Since it sounds like they were polite and didn't harass you, maybe you could just look at the silver lining in the whole situation -- the local authorities are concerned with with meth labs. They possibly were just doing a door to door canvass (it's certainly not hard to get your name, and their excuse for stopping by sounded vague enough) and after they realized you looked legit they left.

Sounds like a totally shady way to do the check, though.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Parent's Guide to the System
By Cheryl T Barnes.

http://www.geocities.com/family_righ...nts_guide.html

Read this link and know your rights!!! You as a parent have the right to protect your family, but do you know 'your parental rights'?????


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Read this link. Memorize it word for word. Exercise your rights. Good luck, mama.

ETA- Tummy beat me


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

I could be wrong, but I have a feeling they're not allowed on your property or in your house without a search warrant. Signed. By a judge.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Steph have we done the tango before









I beat you to the post.

Great minds think alike.. or perhaps great mothers protect alike.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charles Baudelaire*
I could be wrong, but I have a feeling they're not allowed on your property or in your house without a search warrant. Signed. By a judge.

This is absolutely 100% correct..

The problem with that is.. many many people do not know this. They see a cop and or a DCF/CPS worker and assume that they do not have any rights..

Hence the reason there has been two people (myself included) who have posted the Parent's Guide to the System!!!


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I swear that link needs to be its own sticky!!!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
Great minds think alike.. or perhaps great mothers protect alike.

















I actually got the link from you, in a pm, a while back.







Fortunately I did not need it at the time, but I have it saved and link it often to others


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen*







I actually got the link from you, in a pm, a while back.







Fortunately I did not need it at the time, but I have it saved and link it often to others


















I have pasted that link all over MDC.. Every where I can.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

you legally dont have to let anyone in your house without a warrent btw.......


----------



## eloquence (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
So just out of curiosity if they every come back or if the family services people came out, do I have to let them in my house? I thought I've heard from people that unless they have a warrant not to let them in your house because then they can dish more crap up. ??? The officers never asked to come in or if they could actually see my kids to make sure they were indeed healthy, and I sure didn't offer!!









Search warrant only.


----------



## eloquence (Apr 25, 2006)

And what does a cat smell like?

Mine don't have a smell to them.


----------



## hthrcarr22 (Jul 25, 2006)

We had a visit from DCF(ya them people) because our dog bit my son(we are getting rid of her don't worry) and they tried to make me look like a worse mama then I feel because I have ppd.

The dr. that called them on us never even seen my son, we took him to the urgent care clinic and they just said that there was no reason he was brought in because it was so little. And animal control came to look at the dog to determain what should be done and she relized that she is just a puppy(she is a 16 wk old Great Dane) so the dog is under (as they call quarentine) I call house arrest, she can go out of her cage(it's a big cage) to go outside on a leash to the bathroom and then right back.

My husband mentioned it to his work(he's military he has too) and they said that the dr had no business calling them because it was just stupid.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

There's no mention in the OP of how you knew they were legimate. Were they in uniform? Driving a sheriff's vehicle? Did they show appropriate identification? The whole thing--not your story, the men's approach--sounds vague and a little creepy.

Missy


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Missy*
There's no mention in the OP of how you knew they were legimate. Were they in uniform? Driving a sheriff's vehicle? Did they show appropriate identification? The whole thing--not your story, the men's approach--sounds vague and a little creepy.

Missy

Missy,

When they mentioned they were from the Sheriff's department, I noticed the one on the porch had a star badge and a gun on his hip(I didn't check the other guy that closely as I was answering the questions the one on the porch was asking). Neither was wearing a uniform. I believe they were wearing jeans and a regular shirt.

I couldn't see the vehicle from the porch, but when they walked away, I went inside and looked out the window facing the driveway and there was a car but there were no markings on it that I could see.

Yeah it is creepy, isn't it!?!







I guess I was just figuring that they don't want people to know who they are in advance so that you will open the door. We moved here about 10 months ago, and the house we lived in before that(in a town) I got a knock one day and I was smarter then and just looked out the window on the door and the guy then held up his badge so I could see it then I opened the door. Apparently he was a truancy officer trying to locate a teenager that used to live in the house we were living in because the teenager hadn't been in school...I just explained that we had recently moved in and that it must be the previous residents. From what I remember, he drove an unmarked car also.

But now you've got me thinking, and I'm a little scared. What else could they be if they weren't really from the Sheriff's dept??

Sara


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

You could call the Sherriff's Dept to make sure it was legitmate. If in fact it was, no harm done. If it wasn't, the Sherriff's Dept needs to know that people are driving around impersonating police officers. Not cool!


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

But now you've got me thinking, and I'm a little scared. What else could they be if they weren't really from the Sheriff's dept??
I would call the Sheriff's dept and verify that some had in fact been sent out there.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Either way, I'd be freaked out. But, your description of their visit just struck me as strange. If they're not from the sheriff's office, they may have been counting on the fact that most people, particularly mothers, would be overwhelmingly intimidated by the mention of family services and wouldn't even think about questioning their presence. I would definitely contact the sheriff's office and/or family services (I know you've already called; if they don't call back this morning, call again). I hope you get some answers very soon!

Missy


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, so Family Services returned the call this morning and my husband called them back from work. The lady talked to everyone in the office and told my husband that nobody knew a thing about us, and basically that it wasn't them....now I have no idea if they would lie or not. My husband said that they better talk to the Sheriff's dept. and figure out what's going on...she said she knew somebody in the Sheriff's Dept and would call them and if she found out anything call us back. That was this morning, and we never got any more calls from them today(have caller id). We got home kind of late this evening, so I'm guessing my DH will call the Sheriff's Dept. tomorrow when he gets home from work if we haven't heard anything by then.

I asked my DH if he hired those guys to scare me so I would get the house cleaned finally!!







He denies those alligations.









Sara


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
Ok, so Family Services returned the call this morning and my husband called them back from work. *The lady talked to everyone in the office* and told my husband that nobody knew a thing about us, and basically that it wasn't them....now I have no idea if they would lie or not.

Sara

CPS lady talked to everyone in your husband's office?
How and or Why would she talk to everyone in his office, but no one knew a thing?

I HATE THESE PEOPLE!

Are you uncertain if the CPS people would lie or not?


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
CPS lady talked to everyone in your husband's office?
How and or Why would she talk to everyone in his office, but no one knew a thing?

I HATE THESE PEOPLE!

Are you uncertain if the CPS people would lie or not?









Ok, let me rephrase it(I was tired when I wrote last night so maybe it didn't come out right). The CPS lady said she talked to everyone in her office and none of those people had any information on us(like we didn't have a file nor were they were investigating us).

I was saying I didn't know if the CPS lady would lie and say they didn't know anything about us if they did, or if they would tell us that yes they had sent the Sheriff's Dept out.

Does that make more sense? Sorry I was confusing. Hopefully the lady calls back(but in case she doesn't, I just sent my DH a text message to ask him to call the CPS lady again at his lunch break to see if she found out anything). My DH works in a factory type of place, so he can't get/make calls during work, he has to wait until break, but he should get the text message when his lunch break arrives.

Sara


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Sara,
I will tell you with what I know.. (every state is different but)... CPS/DCF does not send any LEO out to do an investigation .. especially when a child(ren) are involved.

They go themselves accompanied by LEOs.

It all sounds a bit fishy all together.

I mean really, if the LEO thought that your house might be a meth lab do you think they would come and ask you about it???

I would think that they would silently investigate the idea with out your knowing it was happening!


----------



## Loves2wearbaby04 (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
Sara,
I will tell you with what I know.. (every state is different but)... CPS/DCF does not send any LEO out to do an investigation .. especially when a child(ren) are involved.

They go themselves accompanied by LEOs.

It all sounds a bit fishy all together.

I mean really, if the LEO thought that your house might be a meth lab do you think they would come and ask you about it???

I would think that they would silently investigate the idea with out your knowing it was happening!

I totally agree mama, We recently called DHR( dept of human resources, is whats its called here) on a little boy that has told us his mommmy has been "touching" him( SICKENING I know) and they did the investigation themselves, and called the Sheriff's dept when they needed a warrant/etc, NOT to do the investigation...

I would be concerned too if I was you....I hope it all works out and they were really officers..


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
Sara,
I will tell you with what I know.. (every state is different but)... CPS/DCF does not send any LEO out to do an investigation .. especially when a child(ren) are involved.

They go themselves accompanied by LEOs.

It all sounds a bit fishy all together.

I mean really, if the LEO thought that your house might be a meth lab do you think they would come and ask you about it???

I would think that they would silently investigate the idea with out your knowing it was happening!

Tummy,

Yeah, the whole things is weird to me too. It's kind of freaked me out, I mean I'm starting to get a little paranoid like are they going to come back are they watching me, etc.

I'm curious though, what is a LEO?

Hopefully we can get to the bottom of this and find out what's going on. My mom was asking me well did you get their names, did they show ids, etc. I was like I have no idea!! Like I said, we live out in the country, nobody ever really stops by here, except the phone company once or twice when I had contacted them to say the phone wasn't working right, or the mail lady if there's a package too big for the mailbox, but really basically in the 10 months we've lived here, we've had maybe a total of 5 knocks on the door. Being that I'm home alone with 3 kids, makes me scared to open the door, and so I was already having a corinary because I open the door and there's two men out there. And then I didn't think to ask for proof of id or something. I don't think that the guy that talked to me showed me any kind of id, but I remember noticing the gun on his hip and somewhere, not sure if it was on his hip or where, I think it was a star(badge). But really I have no way of knowing if they were really from the Sheriff's dept, except for if we talk to someone there and try to get someone that knows something to let us know what's going on. I'm almost more scared to find out, because what if they weren't, then what the heck's going on? And if they are, then why did they lie and say that family services contacted them when they hadn't? Shrug, I don't know.

Thanks for your information...I'm really clueless about the system as I thankfully never had to deal with it before.

Sara


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh, and another thing regarding if they thought we had a meth lab...I have no idea why they would have even thought that....our lawn was pretty long(our lawnmower had broken), and we did have a bunch of kid's toys out in the yard, but I have no idea what would make them really think we had a meth lab going on here. Like, how would they have even found us in the first place...do they randomly go by houses and say oh they didn't mow their lawn, bet they're making drugs!?!

On the subject of the cat smell(which I'm assuming it was cat pee they are talking about)...I went outside and walked by the window that the cat's litter box is close to(it's open a bit), and I am pregnant, so my sense of smell is very sensitive, and I couldn't smell any odor from the window, even when I specifically sniffed in the window, so I'm not sure if they totally made up the cat smell line too.

Hopefully they never come back, but if they do, do you think I should just not answer the door? AM I under any obligation to answer the door when I'm home alone with my kiddos??

Sara


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

LEO=Law enforcement officer

I really hope you can get your answers soon, the whole situation sounds strange. Has your DH called the sheriff's dept yet?


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Sara,

I would get an answer from the Sheriff's office asap (like yesterday) and then, if it was not them, file a police report immediately. And I'd get a dog. A big, loud dog.









Missy


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Maybe I'm paranoid, but my thought would be that they were casing the place, figuring out who's home when. I would call the sheriff's department asap and verify that they sent someone to your place. Explain that you're often home "alone" with your children and are worried for your safety. Be prepared to give them as many details about the men's appearance and the vehicle they were driving if the sheriff's department says they didn't send anyone out, and ask them to do some randomly timed patrols in your area.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaChel*
LEO=Law enforcement officer

I really hope you can get your answers soon, the whole situation sounds strange. Has your DH called the sheriff's dept yet?

I should have been able to figure out LEO, but for the life of me couldn't, guess it's that pregnant brain syndrome!!









I sent a text message to my DH to call the family services lady at his lunch break, so then when he called me at his lunch break I asked him if he called her and he was like oh did she call again?







: I asked him didn't he check his text message and he said no, he just came and called me. SO I never really got an answer from him if he was going to call her or not. I think he was hoping to hear back from the family services lady before talking to the Sheriff's dept, but maybe we should just go directly to them. (though I'm making him do it, because I'm already too stressed out about the whole situation).

I just looked up the # for the Sheriff's dept and will text message it to him so hopefully he'll look at it at his third break in about 45 min.

Thanks for your support mamas. This has been one heck of a situation for me.

Sara


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

This thread is really disturbing to me. I really hope that the Sherrif's department helps you track down who these men are. As a general rule, I NEVER open my door when home alone with my babe. As women, we have some strange guilt about not being nice and hospitable -- even if it means endangering the lives of our children and ourselves. Do not feel bad about not opening the door. Even if it is obvious that you are home, with the stereo blasting Baby Einstein and the vacuum running. I remember Oprah doing a show on this years ago. She sent some of her own employees dressed in unmarked worker's uniforms to suburban neighborhoods. They had no i.d.s, no company markings, et cetera, yet the housewives let the men *into their homes* 90% of the time! All they needed was some mildly plausible excuse, like the gas being out in the neighborhood, to gain access from these very trusting women. I was certainly one of these women once upon a time. Authority figures (like the men you encountered) are always intimidating to me and I want to be compliant and avoid trouble. I think that predators rely on this trait in many women. Never feel guilty about following your instincts to lock the doors and wait for them to leave. Do not let this incident go without getting to the bottom of it. The fact that you said that there were toys in the yard struck me. If they were not LEOs, they would have picked up on that and singled your home out as one with children. Very disturbing. Be safe, Mama.


----------



## menudo (May 21, 2002)

First, CPS worker will leave their card with you. ( I know.







) If teh ywere accompanied by Police, that would usually mean a warrant was issued b/c allegatiosn wer e so extreme (rare). Sounds fishy, they may have been:

FEDS or Bounty Hunters. An extremely wanted felon used to use my old address (No, we didn't know the guy.) . I know the Feds well. They ask alot of questions and give few clues. They dress "normal" but have badges and guns.

Bounty Hunters are a whole different breed and notorious for going about finding a felon using illegal ways. They may have been fishign for information.

Basically, if your addy was used in the pst by someone NOW wanted...

Call the Sherriff. Again, we had phone problems at one time. Our land line was crossed with several others. Well, we come hoem to learn the police had been in our (VERY VERY MESSY-as in had emptied out bookshelves and then gone out!!) and only the dogs were home. But we had left our door unlocked. Apparently, OUR PHONE caleld 911!







: Anyway, if neighbors had not told us (even the dogs acted normal!) we woulda never known teh yhad been inside!! I ran to the Police Station and spoke to the cop who confirmed the situation.

Investigate hon.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Missy*
Sara,

I would get an answer from the Sheriff's office asap (like yesterday) and then, if it was not them, file a police report immediately. And I'd get a dog. A big, loud dog.









Missy

Missy,







I was just thinking about the dog issue. We have a dog that's about 6-7 years old(from the pound so we're not sure exactly). We've had her since last Nov. and she's barked maybe 2 times in the whole time we've had her, and I think both those times were at the cat!! I was just thinking I'd like to get a loud dog that would actually let me know someone was coming rather than waiting for them to get to the door first, ya know!! So great minds think alike!







Sara


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

It sounds kind of fishy to me. I would want proof that they are REALLY there on official business.

The two experiences I have had with this are:

1. My cousin IS a drug user/dealer. I would be willing to bet she also makes the stuff. She said that if you KNOW they are legit, and have a legit reason to be there, it's best to let them in and let them see your house and kids to prove that they are fine. (her's never were fine, cuz she's an idiot)

2. One of my daycare kids. They were going through a divorce. Dad called CPS claimed to be a neighbor, and said he saw the mother beating the child in the driveway. She let the police see the child, then she brought them down to me to be interveiwed. I assured them that she was the family princess and has never so much as been put in time out. They never came back again.

Have you made someone mad recenly? Could this be someones way to hurt you?


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
It sounds kind of fishy to me. I would want proof that they are REALLY there on official business.

The two experiences I have had with this are:

1. My cousin IS a drug user/dealer. I would be willing to bet she also makes the stuff. She said that if you KNOW they are legit, and have a legit reason to be there, it's best to let them in and let them see your house and kids to prove that they are fine. (her's never were fine, cuz she's an idiot)

Have you made someone mad recenly? Could this be someones way to hurt you?

I wanted to comment on #1 you brought up...they never asked to see inside my house or see the kids, just asked if we had them, how many and if they were healthy...you don't think I should have offered them to see them do you?

As far as making someone mad...not that I know of. We don't really even know many people out here. I have 2 friends that live about 15 min. from me, we've met maybe 2 neighbors and that's about it. Most houses are a bit from each other, so it's so different from when we lived in a town.
Sara


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
1. My cousin IS a drug user/dealer. I would be willing to bet she also makes the stuff. She said that if you KNOW they are legit, and have a legit reason to be there, it's best to let them in and let them see your house and kids to prove that they are fine. (her's never were fine, cuz she's an idiot)

If it's CPS this is a BAD BAD idea. Just ask the mamas on here who have had their children stolen by doing just that.

-Angela


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i advise you report to the police or the sherrifs dept that someone came to your house immitating an officer, didnt show a warrent or his id, wanted to enter your house.

because in our area where we live, we had some people running around immitating cops, pulling people over on the street and they actually harmed some people.

edit: sorry, just saw that you said they never wanted in the house. I would still tell them about the question of your children etc......you never know what some pedophiles etc are willing to do these days to find kids in their area.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

So sorry that happened to you!

I am also in MN, and I know the meth problem seems to be rampant around here.

I would personally call the Sheriff's dept and ask about it -why they were there, who was there, etc. Hopefully they will be able to provide some answers.

Oddly enough, I've had to call the police 2 times in the last year, once with a 911 call. We live in a small city in the middle of other larger cities, and don't have our own police dept so are serviced by the st. Paul sheriff's dept. They have been just great - very quick to respond. They aren't the most friendly and forth coming though, but I am glad we have them as opposed to regular police.








s,
Tracy


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

I find it very suspicious that they wanted to know how many children you have and their ages but didn't want to actually see them. Something's just not right there. I don't think you should have offered to let them meet your children. At all. I'm a little worried they even have that information if they do have ill intentions. Seriously, I know you're stressed out, but on this one I would call the sheriff's office personally, right now, and get the story as to what's going on. Besides, you might get more information and a quicker response (if needed) as a pregnant mother home with her children calling in than your husband would.


----------



## Saramomofmany (Sep 3, 2003)

SO my DH calls me and asks what's the deal with sending him the Sheriff's #, so I explained I wanted him to call and find out if it's legit. He calls me back a minute later and said I gave him the wrong county phone #.







: I relooked up the # in the phone book, and I gave him the # listed by our county, but I guess the phone book is wrong. SO then he tells me I'm just going to have to call cause his break is over.







: You know how much I wanted to do that!!









SO I bit the bullet and called the Sheriff's Dept(found a different phone # listed on the internet than the phone book). The guy I talked to was in dispatch and I explained it all to him, he asked me for the officers names. I said I don' think they mentioned their names, explained that the car was a green sedan and not marked, so I had no idea. He said that it was probably drug task force...or something like that. He said they drive an unmarked green car and that they get calls about cat smells(which he said can be meth houses) and that more than likely they just were checkig it out to be sure it wasn't. He asked if I wanted to talk to them and I said no, that I had just wanted to be sure it was legit...he assured me it was.









He said that he thinks family services doesn't always tell the people if they really had initiated the visit...he said that sometimes people get caught in the middle of this that have are not drug houses, but they have to check those out too to be sure that they get the ones that are.

So unless they were highly suspicious from their visit(which I don't see how they would have any reason to be), it sounds like it should be all done and over with. Thank God!!

Though I'm still curious who called. You'd have to imagine it was someone that had been to our house. Which besides the mail lady coming, and a guy my husband traded a boat motor for lawn mower, nobody's been out here.

Anyone have chickens? IF so, do you think they smell like cat pee? We have a lot of chickens in our yard(in various chicken tractors), and I know they have a smell, but I don't think I would have said cat pee smell!!

Thanks again for all your support and advice. It helped to have some mamas to go through this with!!








Blessings, Sara


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
they never asked to see inside my house or see the kids, just asked if we had them, how many and if they were healthy...you don't think I should have offered them to see them do you?

I just wanted to say a big fat NO. You should NOT offer to let them in your house or to see your children. First- to let them in your house if you don't know who they are is just plain unsafe. Second- they have no reason to see your kids. IF (and that's a big if) they had a valid reason to need to see them then I would strongly suggest you ask to see the warrent. They need a warrent before you have to let them see the kids. I know you're probably thinking "but if I just let them see the kids they'll see that they're fine and they'll leave me alone". But that's not always true. If they are even legit officers then they can pick apart anything they see. Sally's wearing a dirty shirt (doesn't matter that she's helping you clean). Bobby has food all over his face (doesn't matter that they came during lunch time). Billy has a bruise on his leg (doesn't matter that he's an active boy who runs around and falls like all kids do). They can put a spin on it and suddenly they are taking away your kids because you are obviously beating them (bruises) and neglecting them (dirty clothes and faces). Even if you are positive you have nothing to hide- they do not need to see your kids until/unless they have a warrent. Most of the time they won't be able to get a warrent (unless something fishy really is going on).

And, obviously, since you didn't even know for sure that they are legit I would have never let them see the kids (or let them in the house).


----------



## crbyard (Apr 10, 2006)

Phew . . . what a relief! Don't you feel better now that you called? I am glad that they turned out to be legitimate. It is kind of frightening the way that they go somewhat undercover, though. I still wouldn't open the door to them in the future. Rest easy and maybe chit chat with your neighbors more


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*








I have pasted that link all over MDC.. Every where I can.









Thank you for posting that link, I just put it into the links section of my "crunchy_springfield" yahoo group. So sad that we need a resource like this.







:


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

or if you open the door, ask to see their id badge, and id.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 8, 2006)

I would talk to the drug task force to make certain that's who was at your house.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
I wanted to comment on #1 you brought up...they never asked to see inside my house or see the kids, just asked if we had them, how many and if they were healthy...you don't think I should have offered them to see them do you?


NO! Especially since you had no idea why they were there. I wouldn't let anybody in my house like that.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
If it's CPS this is a BAD BAD idea. Just ask the mamas on here who have had their children stolen by doing just that.

-Angela

Well, in her case it worked (for her) They would "trust" her and let the kids stay in the house for a little while. But, her kids were in terrible danger.
I love my cousin, but she really is an idiot.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Cat pee does indeed smell like Meth....I've done retraining on a number of drug dogs (that were not originally trained by me) because they were falsly indicating on cat pee.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Loves2wearbaby04*
and called the Sheriff's dept when they needed a warrant/etc, NOT to do the investigation...


I have never known of any agency as such getting warrant.

I know that if they ever come to my house they will be with SWAT and warrant in hand








They hate me as much as I hate them!!!!

Nothing like 'bucking' the system at their own sick game and winning it!

Ok, I did not 'buck' the system.. but definantly gave them a run for their money.. @$$hats!


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Saramomofmany*
AM I under any obligation to answer the door when I'm home alone with my kiddos??

Sara

Sara,
You are not under any obligation to answer your door. It is your door, your house!

If they have a warrant they will come in anyway, but other then that you do NOT LET ANYONE INTO YOUR HOME.

Read the site word for freaking word! KNOW EVERY WORD SO YOU CAN PROTECT YOUR FAMILY !!!

http://www.geocities.com/family_righ...nts_guide.html


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bebesho2*
First, CPS worker will leave their card with you. ( I know.







) If teh ywere accompanied by Police, that would usually mean *a warrant was issued* b/c allegatiosn wer e so extreme (rare). Sounds fishy, they may have been:

I must disagree with this 100%.

CPS does not go to a home to do an investigation with out LEO, for their own protection.

CPS does not go to a home to do an investigation with a warrant.
There is no way any judge could hundreds of warrants just so a CPS investigator could come to your home and "talk to you, look around and take pictures"


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
If it's CPS this is a BAD BAD idea. Just ask the mamas on here who have *had their children stolen* by doing just that.

-Angela

Hey, I resemble that comment!!!


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

I had a neighbor who blamed the removal of her kids on me and called CPS several times as well as the police.

CPS caseworkers came on three/four occasions to verify my crew were fine and to ask me questions. They also spoke with my kids on one of the visits.

I never had any issues with them and the file was always closed immediately. They did show up with no prior notice, but I never had any issues at all.

I am guessing LEO is Law Enforcement Officer. The caseworker always came alone. I never saw a LEO with her.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Thank you for posting that link, I just put it into the links section of my "crunchy_springfield" yahoo group. So sad that we need a resource like this.







:

Pass it on pass it on!!!!

Print it out and hand it to your friends, family.. I have done this!!!.. with the help of a highliter of course









I think I am getting quite the 'post boost' in this thread.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Houdini*
I never had any issues with them and the file was always closed immediately. They did show up with no prior notice, but I never had any issues at all.

Houdini,

I am glad to hear this!!!
So many other families are not as fortunate. My heart breaks for every mother/father who has ever had the dreaded knock at the door from this type of agency!

Just know your rights mamas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tummy*
I must disagree with this 100%.

CPS does not go to a home to do an investigation with out LEO, for their own protection.

CPS does not go to a home to do an investigation with a warrant.
There is no way any judge could hundreds of warrants just so a CPS investigator could come to your home and "talk to you, look around and take pictures"

I SO have to disagree with this. I don't work FOR CPS, but I'm a social worker, and work *with* cps sometimes and also My best friend was in CPS for the last 5 years (recently got out of it) and (at least here) they do MOST calls by themselves. They almost NEVER got a LEO to go with them, unless they DO have a warrant, and ARE going to do something drastic, like take the kids.
A routine "we got a call i have to investigate" type visit would be a SW alone, no LEO present, no warrant. So i agree with you there, usually, they do not have a warrant.
but again, i have to disagree about having LEO with them....it almost never happens here.

So, I'm not saying you are wrong, just that your information is not necesarily correct everywhere, because it's certainly not true here.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99*

So, I'm not saying you are wrong, just that your information is not necesarily correct everywhere, because it's certainly not true here.

Agreed, I should have been more specific..

IN MY AREA...









I have never seen-heard of- a CPS investigation with out the aid of LEO.

In fact I have seen and heard of workers coming with multipul LEOs


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

I think it depends on the area. If SW are going into a known high-crime area, then they will have a LEO with them. If they are going into the burbs, probably not. Also, they type of crime will probably influence it. If it's a crime about abuse, or extreme anger, or something like that, the will probably take a LEO.


----------



## Attila the Honey (Mar 15, 2003)

I agree, it's very area specific. My aunt is a CPS caseworker and she is always complaining about the lack of LEO accompaniment for the 'scary' visits (ie, when visiting ppl she's had altercations with, or even when taking the kids). She works in a large city in upstate NY.

It probably has something to do with budgets or the relationship between law enforcement and CPS in each particular area.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

There seem to be a lot of moms having trouble with CPS around here and I am wondering is it for things that I think are "normal" like extended breastfeeding, not vaxing, co-sleeping? OR is it more things like disgruntled neighbors/MILs who want to interfere and control?

Just curious because I live in MA, a pretty liberal state, and I have never heard of this being a problem.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

USUALLY it seems to be a family member or known person who starts the mess. But it is sometimes a neighbor or dr.

-Angela


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

First of all, to everyone: I work with kids with disabilites and/or developmental delays and in the course of that, I do work with families who also have CPS involved. Ive never known them to bring LEO's with them.But IM sure in some cases they might. And yes, Ive seen people lose thier kids over petty little things. A single mom who left her nine yr old and 16 yr old alone for a few hours between school being out and her getting home from work. "Lack of adequate supervision". Now, when I was 16 people paid me to babysit thier kids. Ive seen kids taken for SUSPICION of drugs, only going home months later after the parents PASSED seven or eight tests (CPS does not give up, once they take the kids, they want to prove they were right). ANd Ive seen toddlers with nightmares and kids acting out in foster care taken as "proof" of abuse when in fact, its proof of the grief and trauma they are going through having been ripped from thier parents.







:

I suggested everyone read "Wounded Innocents" by Richard Wexlar. You will not believe the stories in there and you will see CPS as the enemy. I had a nephew get taken from my sister when he was three, because her infant died and she had a nervous breakdown and was hospitalized, so instead of therapy or anything, CPS swooped in and took her two older children, they let her mother (not mine, we are half sister, same dad) take her oldest, white child but put the three year old mixed boy in fostercare. When I called and BEGGED them to do a homestudy and let me take him, I was told no because he needed to be "with his own kind". So to this day, instead of family, he has remained in fostercare. If I had the money to fight the system I would have, but I didnt. I have a friend right now that CPS took her niece (for good reason) and placed with her, but now that they have terminated rights, they want to take the child from her and let someone else adopt. Her sister signed away her parental rights and no one ever told them that her sister could have signed her rights directly to my friend so that she would have the child and cps would HAVE to back out, because if you put your child with a responsible adult, then they are no longer consider in any danger and therefore not a cps case.

I know there are a lot of fosterparents out there who really have a heart for children and want to help them, but there are also those out there for their own reason and just as Ive seen loving fosterhomes (and yes, sometimes better than what kids who were really abused came out of), I have also kids removed for no good reason and placed with hateful people who treated them like crap and badmouthed thier parents in front of them. I saw a foster mom badmouth the parents the moment the cps worker dropped the two year old back off after a visit and proceed to take everything the mom had sent to the child and throw it in the trash.

Having read and seen what I have, I am TERRIFIED of CPS and they are the main reason I hide the fact that I am EBF and cosleeping.

Whew, sorry, ya'll shouldnt put that soapbox out there, I cant reisist it!!









NOw, to the OP: I would call the sherrifs dept back, because they were "probally" drug enforcement wouldnt be good enough for me. I want to know WHO came to my home and WHY....because even if family services takes leo's WITH them, where was family services? And you said you dont really have neighbors or visitors, so who called? I would just want to make sure it wasnt two guys posing as officers to scope out defensless women. Maybe they were just drug dealers looking for a methlab to raid for themselves? Who knows. But I would definately not feel safe until I verified for a fact it WAS the sherrifs dept. Just my two cents.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

CPS is generally run county by county in bigger states, and by the state government in less populous states.

Different counties have different procedures for using law enforcement.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna*
USUALLY it seems to be a family member or known person who starts the mess. But it is sometimes a neighbor or dr.

-Angela

sad but v. true. in my case it was my exh. in my friend's case it was her own mom. lucky for me i got a v. v. nice worker with whom i have stayed in touch. unlucky for my friend she not only got the worst worker, her kids were taken away. she got the worst foster parent and the worst medical doctor to try to save her premature baby girl and the worst lawyer to boot. luckily she got a v. good judge who was sympathetic to her case and helped get her children back.


----------



## CerridwenLorelei (Aug 28, 2002)

them to WAIT while you call the sherriffs office and verify that the badge number is legit.
A legit officer will not take offense nor mind while you do that.
Just FYI.
I do that with officers and even repairmen.
Years ago there was a man impersonating an officer and he was doing not nice things to women including a state troopers wife









It took awhile to catch him.
I don't care who gets uppity or put out-I ask for the ID through the door eye and write down and ask them to WAIT while I call to verify they are legit.
SBC now sends out the same repairmen *every* time for the last several years.
Do not be afraid to do this to protect you and yours.


----------

